
Kids surrounded by greenery may grow up to be happier adults - adrian_mrd
https://www.fastcompany.com/90313598/kids-surrounded-by-greenery-may-grow-up-to-be-happier-adults
======
BubRoss
Correlation is not causation

~~~
defterGoose
...but causes do have effects.

~~~
BubRoss
That would be causation, yes.

------
agentofoblivion
And they may not.

